#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Which are the limitations and issues related to blockchain technology?

## Bhavya

Experts in the blockchain field have pointed out that blockchain turns out to be overhyped, but in reality, the technology has some limitations and is unsuitable for numerous digital communications. Can you guys list down the limitations and issues related to blockchain technology?

----------

